# Shroom time lapse videos



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

I was checking these out the other day and thought they were pretty cool!

Blue Oysters
[youtube]Ot35sh7cVq4[/youtube]

Amanita Muscaria
[youtube]8s_fpRUqpuE[/youtube]

Shiitake
[youtube]TsJlpbr1GNQ[/youtube]


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

we need one for morels so we can put the argument about whether morels grow or not to rest. 

thanks for the links, they are fascinating.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey I was looking for one of those but couldn't find one,
just a few photos but it would be cool to see though.
This is as close as I could find...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCvvPBQeBvI
http://pkaminski.homestead.com/morelgrowth.html
http://www.thefarm.org/mushroom/morel.html


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

hardwaterfan said:


> we need one for morels so we can put the argument about whether morels grow or not to rest.
> 
> thanks for the links, they are fascinating.



I'm working on it this year


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

hardwaterfan said:


> we need one for morels so we can put the argument about whether morels grow or not to rest.


If I had the time I could seriously do it. I would need to stake the spot out 24/7 somehow so it wouldn't be disturbed and the equipment wouldn't be stolen as it would be on public land. I know many places that they come back within inches year after year.
Anyone want to fund me so I can quit my job and become the next Larry Lonik? PM me please..... :lol:
Otherwise, good luck Stumpjumper!


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I'm not going to video, but I will take photo's by the hour... IF they come up in my yard again this year


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

good luck out there you guys!

from morels.com they seem to be finding them now in southern and central ohio....i think waiting these next few days is going to kill me. might have to make a road trip south!


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

That oyster vid is very cool!

I didn't really even think there was a debate if morels
grow or not.
They are no different than any other shroom I collect throughout the year.
When ground temps and moisture are right they can grow fast.
But when it's cooler or lack of rain there may just be enough to get them to pop and
then dry up in place or temps are simply just too cool to get them to grow.
I'm sure we've all seen Hen of the woods do the same thing
along with the rest of the shrooms.

I get some yellows that grow behind my garage every year now from
the trimmings I toss back there(I ace the bottom of the cap & stem).
Last year I first saw them when they were about an inch tall and due
to lack of rain it took them 10 days to get to 5 to 6 inches.

Good luck on your photo op SJ!
Growth pics are always cool to see.


----------



## SURF&TURF (Nov 5, 2008)

Saturday was out shooting the shotgun getting ready for Mondays turkey hunt, and started to look around to see if these morels where in the area. never looked for morels before, I found something that looks a lot like the texture the picture show, but this did not have a base when i picked it, it was only about the size of a dime, and hollowed out, lighter in color. Is this the way they start to grow, all the small one that I have seen in pictures have the round base on the christmas tree shaped brain texture. I should have taken a pic, will do next time. This one I trashed:yikes: just not sure!! This looked like just the cap growing on the ground.:help: Thanks.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

id say you probably found one.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Seen this timelapse vid the other day and thought it was 
interesting!.
[youtube]UvTvaxVySlE[/youtube]


----------

